# Restoring 893 Blurcamera.apk After Upgrade To 2.0 Theory



## asl1 (Sep 21, 2011)

After flashing the OTA, I'd like to use the stock bionic camera instead of the Droid X camera which comes with the 2.0 Theory rom Package.

They're working on it at XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1314562&page=3

If anyone here has had success in replacing the Droid X camera with the 893 bionic camera, please post it here.


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully droidth3ory will include the new camera in 2.1 or at least give us a choice.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

No clue why he would remove it and replace it with the X camera but I say we find out where he lives and bum rush him. I'll email him and ask, maybe he couldn't get something essential to work with the stock camera <pure speculation of course but it seems to be the most reasonable, unless he just said " **** it, I like the x camera better" I posted the a link to the system dump somewhere in this forum, I'm sure we could figure it out. I too was a lover of the stock camera now running 2.0


----------



## Keyser.Soze (Oct 16, 2011)

asl1 said:


> After flashing the OTA, I'd like to use the stock bionic camera instead of the Droid X camera which comes with the 2.0 Theory rom Package.
> 
> They're working on it at XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1314562&page=3
> 
> If anyone here has had success in replacing the Droid X camera with the 893 bionic camera, please post it here.


Try this. Reboot into cwr and install the zip from there. I have used it and it does put the stock camera back on.

http://db.tt/c6cFLwLX

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Correct me if i'm wrong but this looks like the stock camera app. What people are looking for is the Camera from the .893 OTA


----------



## Keyser.Soze (Oct 16, 2011)

dch921 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but this looks like the stock camera app. What people are looking for is the Camera from the .893 OTA


Oh, sorry. I guess I should have completely read the post first. This is the stock camera. Although this one did seem to be quicker when taking the picture and auto focuse.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone have the BlurCamera.apk and odex files from the stock. 893 ota that they can post


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Here You Go, Blur camera.apk and odex from 893, wait, its telling me I'm not allowed to post this kind of file when I try the odex. Let me try and put it one post down, if that doesn't work I'll try zipping it.....


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

893 blur odex I hope...well I had to zip it, I hope it doesn't mess it up. if it does I'll try mediafire or something but I've never had to before, btw, I use winrar, not winzip.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

terryrook said:


> ... he couldn't get something essential to work with the stock camera <pure speculation of course but it seems to be the most reasonable, unless he just said " **** it, I like the x camera better


Not directed at you terry, but i find it funny how short peoples memories are. When DT first replaced the bionic cam with the atrix everyone was all oh and ah so spectacular.... everyone was mutual in the feeling that the moto bionic camera on .886 was weak sauce... how many of you took the time to tinker with the .893 bionic cam before you flashed to R3 2.0?? This doesn't hold water to me because i still think that as a dev. DT is going to build a ROM that HE wants as an everyday burn... he makes it available to us to use if we choose.... this is not a Jamaican Dance Video... get down or lay down, quit with the whinery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

terryrook said:


> ... he couldn't get something essential to work with the stock camera <pure speculation of course but it seems to be the most reasonable, unless he just said " **** it, I like the x camera better


Not directed at you terry, but i find it funny how short peoples memories are. When DT first replaced the bionic cam with the atrix everyone was all oh and ah so spectacular.... everyone was mutual in the feeling that the moto bionic camera on .886 was weak sauce... how many of you took the time to tinker with the .893 bionic cam before you flashed to R3 2.0?? This doesn't hold water to me because i still think that as a dev. DT is going to build a ROM that HE wants as an everyday burn... he makes it available to us to use if we choose.... this is not a Jamaican Dance Video... get down or lay down, quit with the whinery

It was so good to meh i had to do it again

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh i dont care man opinions are always welcome with me. But....like most everyone there's always 1 thing about every rom, theme, whatever that I want different. Even different batteries. So I choose the third door. Fix it to my liking my damn self. I was in no way knocking DT or his roms. He in fact helps me sometimes when i get stuck on something and believe it or not he could care less if people want to tweak his work. I myself was never bitching and I sit there refreshing with the rest of you wondering what he's going to give us next. Anyways, you seem intelligent so you have to agree the X camera is a poor choice for our hardware. So instead of talking about my memory hows about you sack up and help us with this.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Idk what happenned


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> Idk what happenned


What do you mean? I was just messing with you man I wasn't talking smack. What happened?


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

terryrook said:


> What do you mean? I was just messing with you man I wasn't talking smack. What happened?


No worries. I actually thought i had replaced the camera app... this is the interface that i am working with now










These were the changes i made










Was this the goal?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

i had posted this and a whole disseration on how I accomplished this earlier- said posts- but i dont think this is right so i edited them and changed what I orignially said to what you see now... i didnt want to look like an idiot, but the cats out of the bag now...


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> No worries. I actually thought i had replaced the camera app... this is the interface that i am working with now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI- this is my current setup for my camera on OTA .893 R3 2.0


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Thats it man, you did it. That was ALL you. doesn't it just feel better knowing you did it yourself? Props to harajyuks


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

are you taughting me? im telling! nah but for real i guess everyone got the results they were hoping for on this then right?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

So what's the process here? Install the APK, flash the zip, extract the zip and install the files?


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> So what's the process here? Install the APK, flash the zip, extract the zip and install the files?


Very weird. I wasn't able to get this to work until I installed R3 2.0 with the .893 update with the IceScream Sammich theme, Alt status icons for 1.7 and unthrottled mods active. I had all of these applied when I had the .893 camera working. Again, I haven't been able to replicate this without all of these being in effect... I have tried. I have been able to replicate this after doing a complete wipe and restoring the settings as I have stated above.

What I did as follows-

I grabbed the new .893 camera from the XDA post on and saved to SD-ext
Navigated to system/apps in Root Explorer
Renamed the BlurCamera.apk to Blur Camera.apk.bak
Pasted the new .893 camera to the system/apps folder in Root Explorer
Changed the permissions to
xxo
xoo
xoo
Renamed the BlurCamera.apk.bak back to BlurCamera.apk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

